# Trelstar



## tbartram (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a question on Trelstar admin.
Which would be the correct administration code? We were using 96402 but received a denial stating "inconsistent with the billed drug".
Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bill2doc (Jan 30, 2012)

I would have used 96402 given the discription of the drug.  Usually I call the manufacturer or the Rep to get the codes but you might look into 96372 as well... Sorry couldn't help more.


----------

